# Axolotl born early?! Urgent help please!



## GwenjaminButton (Oct 12, 2012)

One of my axies has come away from it's egg, it wasn't meant to have hatched till next Thursday but it's still alive! It swam a little bit away from its sack, what do I do? Isn't it meant to feed off it's sack to start with? Do I take it out from the other eggs or leave it in?


----------



## GwenjaminButton (Oct 12, 2012)

Ok - stopped panicking and actually refreshed my memory on axolotl.org, apparently they should be carrying egg yolk in their stomachs, will my Axie still be doing this even though he's hatched early? He just burst out right infront of me!!! Worried about him now. Going to buy some baby brine shrimp tomorrow as my Walter worms have not grown yet!


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm pretty sure i've read that they take 4-6 days to absorb it, could be completely wrong though.


----------



## GwenjaminButton (Oct 12, 2012)

Does my Axie need care any different to the norm?


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

No he will be fine.Have you got other eggs hatching.

Dont worry about the brine shrimp yet,try some Luiquifry N0.1


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

I have never tried th Luiquifry N0.1. Colin, do you use it on other species too and for roughly how long?


----------



## GwenjaminButton (Oct 12, 2012)

colinm said:


> No he will be fine.Have you got other eggs hatching.
> 
> Dont worry about the brine shrimp yet,try some Luiquifry N0.1


None of the others have hatched yet, this little guy is way early!! Will they go for liquifry? I heard they only go for live food.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Yes I have used it with various newts from hatching.Its really only until the larva can eat larger live food, so its dependant on the species.But it is good.


----------



## GwenjaminButton (Oct 12, 2012)

colinm said:


> Yes I have used it with various newts from hatching.Its really only until the larva can eat larger live food, so its dependant on the species.But it is good.


But have you actually used it with newly hatched axies?


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Yes a long time ago.


----------



## GwenjaminButton (Oct 12, 2012)

colinm said:


> Yes a long time ago.


 
Is it easy to feed with? Do you just drop it into the water? Im really hoping my local aquarium shop as something!!


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Yep you buy a bottle ,shake it and put a few squirts in the water.Ask them in the shop.


----------



## GwenjaminButton (Oct 12, 2012)

Brilliant! I'm on my way round now


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks Colin, I will give it a try when the newts reproduce


----------

